# Raid w laptopie.

## C1REX

Chciałbym mieć raid laptopie. 

Mam HP Pavilion dv9702ea. Dwa sloty na dysk. Z komputerem dostałem jeden dysk SATA.

Da się do tego podpiąć drugi dysk i połączyć w raid? Nie ma Linux z tym problemów? 

Jakieś rady co do dysku?

----------

## SlashBeast

dysk kup o takich samych parametrach jak ten pierwszy, wsadz go w laptopa i zrob normlanie raida. wydziel ze 100M z każdego dysku jako partycja boot nie-raidowana albo raid1, jak chcesz zrobic raid0 to tez nie problem, uzyjesz do tego mdadm, tylko pamietaj by ustawić partycją typ partycji z linux na raid autodetect wtedy kernel podczas ładowania sam poskłada Ci raida, bez zadnych aplikacji, nawet mdadmina mozesz nie miec wtedy w sytemie, i ustaw w grubie root=/dev/md0, sprawdzone wiele razy. Zawsze mi działało.

----------

## Wojtek_

Tak sie sklada ze tez mam dwa dyski w laptopie i nawet chyba mialem domyslnie zainstalowanego raida - usunalem, bo chcialem dualbootowac z Winda (a w zasadzie  triple-bootowac, ale to juz inna historia). Czy jest w_ogole mozliwe na raidzie zrobic dual-boot?  Jezeli tak, to tez chetnie sprobuje.

Wojtek

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## SlashBeast

Windows nie wspiera raida realizowanego przez linuksowego md.

----------

## Wojtek_

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Windows nie wspiera raida realizowanego przez linuksowego md.

 

A Linux zobaczy raida 'zrobionego' pod Winda?

----------

## SlashBeast

Windows nie ma zadnego swojego raidu, co najwyzej fakeraid z plyty glownej i windows dostaje do tego oddzielne sterowniki, ale on wtedy laczy nie partycje jak to robi md a cale dyski w raida. dmraid powinien pomóc

----------

## Wojtek_

A co w takim razie polecasz SlashBeast - jakie sa zalety i wady obu rozwiazan?

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja polecam tylko md linuksa, o prawdziwym raidzie nie bede nic pisal bo na 100% nie uświadczysz takiego w laptopie. Md jest o tyle fajny, ze sklejam sobie partycje dowolnie przygotowane, wydajnosc +/- podobna co do fakeraida ale wygoda uzytkowania znacznie wieksza. Fakeraida staram sie unikac, za duzo mialem z nim problemow na plytach z nForce4, przenosilem dyski do innego komputera i... raid nie chciał się zlepić.

Fakeraida z plyty glownej nie sposób zmusić by połączyć w raida pendrivy, a ja na md z kernela zlepiłem sobie dwa pendrivy po 2Giga i mam jak znalazl 4GB na rootfs.

----------

## C1REX

Jest odczuwalny wzrost wydajności? 

Dane się szybciej zapisują? 

Szybciej odpalają się programy?

----------

## SlashBeast

Padl mi dysk a musiałem na czymś pracować, wydajnośc przy odczycie zadowalająca, przy zapisie podobna do mojego dysku laptopowego.

----------

## Piecia

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Ja polecam tylko md linuksa, o prawdziwym raidzie nie bede nic pisal bo na 100% nie uświadczysz takiego w laptopie.

 Tak miałem się już spytać ale doczytałem do końca ale jednak się spytam. Żadna firma nie robi raida sprzętowego pod laptopy?

----------

## SlashBeast

prawdziwy raid sprzętowy ma własny procesor i pamięc, jaki jest sens tego typu bajery wsadzać w laptopa? Dla hobbistów jest fakeraid i raid programowy, w zastosowaniach prawdziwych przeca nie używa się laptopów jako wysokowydajny sprzęt.

----------

## mbar

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Windows nie ma zadnego swojego raidu.

 

Oczywiście, że ma, i to już od dawna.

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> a ja na md z kernela zlepiłem sobie dwa pendrivy po 2Giga i mam jak znalazl 4GB na rootfs.

 

Mógłbyś podać jakieś wyniki testu transferu? Sam się zastanawiam nad czymś takim, ceny pendrive'ów są śmieszne  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Mam tylko testy które robiłem przed stworzeniem tego raidu, na laptopie.

```
USB raid:

jinchuuriki usbraid # time cp /usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.25.tar.bz2 .

cp /usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.25.tar.bz2 .  0,00s user 0,32s system 27% cpu 1,150 total

jinchuuriki usbraid # time tar xjf linux-2.6.25.tar.bz2

tar xjf linux-2.6.25.tar.bz2  27,18s user 6,67s system 9% cpu 6:04,15 total

jinchuuriki usbraid # time rm -rf linux-2.6.25

rm -rf linux-2.6.25  0,03s user 2,60s system 6% cpu 38,752 total

Laptop hdd:

jinchuuriki ~ # cd /usr/src

jinchuuriki src # time cp /usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.25.tar.bz2 .

cp /usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.25.tar.bz2 .  0,00s user 0,12s system 99% cpu 0,125 total

jinchuuriki src # time tar xjf linux-2.6.25.tar.bz2

tar xjf linux-2.6.25.tar.bz2  18,62s user 3,63s system 99% cpu 22,366 total

jinchuuriki src # time rm -rf linux-2.6.25

rm -rf linux-2.6.25  0,06s user 2,65s system 96% cpu 2,814 total
```

----------

